# New to Me Toro Mowing Toy



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Finally joining the reel low (cool season) mowing club with a Toro Greensmaster 1000! 

While I slowly save up for a Pearl Ruby Red Swardman, been actively looking for used reel mower in the meantime. After MANY months of searching (and some luck) I came across this ad in MN which is three hours south of me.

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/d/toro-1000-walk-greens-mower/6570712305.html

Lucky part, my brother in-law lived minutes from the golf course that were selling them. He picked it up this morning and I am excited to get back to IA this weekend or next.

Comes with a grooved front roller and 11 blade reel which isn't ideal for cool season, but for $100 oh well. Was hoping for the grooved front roller and groomer kit, but missed out on that one. Either way, he said it started on a single pull, idled well, and reel spun freely without any grinding / bearing noise. He did say when engaging the clutch there was slight squeak, but the guy demonstrated it and everything checked out. He did send me a video if anyone wants to see it running. However, still kind of expecting to put a little money into it, but at least the starting base price makes it easier to approve service with the CFO.

My initial thoughts are to mow the front yard (4k sq ft) with the Toro and maintain the backyard with the rotary. Still trying to convince the wife that a front yard reno w/Mazama *** is needed. Maybe one day I'll start a lawn journal here to document my turf "stuff", reel mow experience, and see how far (or low) I can take this NoMix turf.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Shaky (Mar 8, 2018)

Incredibly jealous!  I am also looking to find a used reel mower and have found a few McLane mowers for under $300. Yours seems like a much better deal.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

congrats on that little jewel


----------



## jerrie01 (May 9, 2018)

Brand new to the forum. I too am looking to go reel low this year. Been searching for a good reel mower and found that craigs list post a couple weeks ago. Being close to me in minneapolis I called and went to see them right away. I bought two. Price was right and figured may need spare parts. Both start and seem to work. Haven't had much time to back lap or make any adjustments yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

jerrie01 said:


> Brand new to the forum. I too am looking to go reel low this year. Been searching for a good reel mower and found that craigs list post a couple weeks ago. Being close to me in minneapolis I called and went to see them right away. I bought two. Price was right and figured may need spare parts. Both start and seem to work. Haven't had much time to back lap or make any adjustments yet. Hopefully soon.


Congrats and welcome to TLF! Post some pics! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2018)

oooh me jelly


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Great deals! Congrats


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Congrats! Wish I woulda waited for these. Any idea what years they were?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks everyone.



ABC123 said:


> Congrats! Wish I woulda waited for these. Any idea what years they were?


10 to 15 years old is what the guy told me.



jerrie01 said:


> Brand new to the forum. I too am looking to go reel low this year. Been searching for a good reel mower and found that craigs list post a couple weeks ago. Being close to me in minneapolis I called and went to see them right away. I bought two. Price was right and figured may need spare parts. Both start and seem to work. Haven't had much time to back lap or make any adjustments yet. Hopefully soon.


Nice work!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## jerrie01 (May 9, 2018)

Unfortunately no. The superintendent didn't know. Probably late 90's early 2000.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

For $100? Who cares! You stole that machine. Running, cutting, with wheels and basket, that unit is worth many times that.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

$100! Awesome deal! :thumbsup:


----------

